# Pet cats served as 'baby tigers' live in grim conditions @drudgereportapp



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Pet cats served as 'baby tigers' live in grim conditions. http://tiny.iavian.net/4wwp

Download Drudge Report(@drudgereportapp) from Google Play Store


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Im not a big cat fan,but thats just wrong-O,-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Whats wrong with eating cats?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

_/O


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

gdog said:


> Whats wrong with eating cats?


Yuck, but I bet Goob might have a recipe or two.


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Very interesting article. If these cats were treated fairly and such it might not be as big of a deal. Living with Tongans I had horse meat, dog meat, and horse bone marrow regularly. I really liked it. My mother-in-law has 20 head of horses and I joke with my wife all the time that she has easy a couple years of food storage. (This is all in joking of course and is never spoken to my mother-in-law.) Also, while living with Filipinos they would regularly feed me "meat". As I prodded further and further they would never tell me what type of "meat" it was. But, I noticed that the more and more "meat" we ate the fewer and fewer cats they had each time we went. That was until one of them had kittens. So, I am not advocating eating dog, horse, or cat but other cultures eat very interesting items. I've eaten cat, dog, horse, blood sausage (cow blood cooked in stomach casing), balut (20 day old baby chick still in the egg), cow stomach, cow tongue, etc. Really the only unpalletable item I had was the blood sausage (it coagulates) and some nasty green jellyfish (not sure if old or they just taste nasty). Either way, this doesn't surprise me much at all.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

HeberHunter said:


> Very interesting article. If these cats were treated fairly and such it might not be as big of a deal. Living with Tongans I had horse meat, dog meat, and horse bone marrow regularly. I really liked it. My mother-in-law has 20 head of horses and I joke with my wife all the time that she has easy a couple years of food storage. (This is all in joking of course and is never spoken to my mother-in-law.) Also, while living with Filipinos they would regularly feed me "meat". As I prodded further and further they would never tell me what type of "meat" it was. But, I noticed that the more and more "meat" we ate the fewer and fewer cats they had each time we went. That was until one of them had kittens. So, I am not advocating eating dog, horse, or cat but other cultures eat very interesting items. I've eaten cat, dog, horse, blood sausage (cow blood cooked in stomach casing), balut (20 day old baby chick still in the egg), cow stomach, cow tongue, etc. Really the only unpalletable item I had was the blood sausage (it coagulates) and some nasty green jellyfish (not sure if old or they just taste nasty). Either way, this doesn't surprise me much at all.


A little bit of vinegar in yer blood sausage will keep it from coagulating. 

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wait until *Bax hears about this! He's a cat lover. :mrgreen:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

We have animal shelters in the US. In Vietnam they eat them.:EAT: Open a restaurant near your local animal shelter, Sounds like a money maker.:shock:


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I didn't think this was a surprise. Ever notice all the Chinese restaurants next door to vet clinics? Yeah, that's not coincidence!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

it's no wonder why people over there are only 4 feet tall. Steady diet of cats. I feel bad for those little critters. Some cats are cool and personality goes a long way when it comes to treating them like we do cattle or pigs. Now what is messed up is the fur industy, anyone see that video where they pack cats up by the thousands and stuff them into crates with broken limbs etc? Pretty messed up.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I ate dog in korea so I'd try cat if I could find it ha ha!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Baby Tigers? I always thought they were Field Lions.


----------

